# [Recruitment Full] [level 1 D&D] Storms of Change



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2003)

*Storms of Change* is a homebrew D&D campaign, set in a homebrew world.  

You are in the Duchy of Rogan, in the Kingdom of Shillen.  Rogan has been devastated by invasions from the Kingdom of Goruka every few years for the last few decades.  The Duke was killed in a recent invasion.  You have received a mysterious summons from the slain Duke's family to meet at Carodan, the last outpost on the ancient Trade Road to Goruka.  The letter suggested signing up with a caravan as a guard to get there.  The group is currently near the end of their caravan journey to meet the sender of the message.  

The campaign started in October 2003.  I'm planning this as a long-running campaign, with players advancing to high, even epic, levels.  Posts are once/day on average.  

There is a lot of adventuring, but it is all set against a backdrop of politics and intrigue.  There are NPCs, groups, organizations, and nations, each with their own issues and agendas.  There are plots and secrets to be uncovered, as well as alliances to be made or broken.  

The current players and characters are:

Seonaid - Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III - Gnome Bard
GPEKO - Filbert ‘Bert’ Wateryfoot - Halfling Cleric of Fharlanghn
Thels - Zanock - Orc Fighter
Hurricain - Devan Torington - Human Fighter (bow specialist)
Manzanita - Manzanita Sparrow - Grey Elf Wizard
Dimwhit - Aronai - Human Druid

Any class/race is ok, but what we need most is a rogue and ranger.  Or maybe a fighter, monk, or psychic warrior.  Everyone is still level one, with minimal equipment.  You will be a little behind in experience, but otherwise on par with the others.  Alignments are mostly neutral (lawful to chaotic), with some chaotic good thrown in.

Currently using 3.0.  32 point buy.  Players start with PHB starting packages.  Using WotC Core books, Psionics Book, and Splat books.  3.5 ranger is cool.  All else with approval.

Deities are those listed in PHB.

There are also the following NPCs which can be played (which already come with some experience)

Dunathar Without Name - Dwarf Rogue
Alan Diagabon - Human Fighter
Etherial - Elf Necromancer

Storms of Change IC Thread
Storms of Change OOC Thread
Storms of Change Rogues Gallery


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2003)

I think I'd be interested in this.  I'm a daily poster & have been itching lately to start another game.  Obviously the party needs a wizard, but I'm going to have to take a little time to work out a character concept.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm in how about a Ranger or druid.  I can post daily too.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm game.  I'd be interested in playing a second arcanist (if that's fine with Manzanita) or a druid (if Hurricain plays a ranger).  Otherwise, I'm open to suggestions.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## silentspace (Oct 27, 2003)

Great!  Welcome aboard, and I'll close recruitment.


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

Ahh, backup troops coming in  Welcome aboard


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 27, 2003)

Great ! That's good timing since I think we'll need new drivers for the caravan wagons pretty soon  

Seriously, welcome, good to have you with us. 

Silenspace, I'm guessing you will be dropping Etherial soon ? And by the way, it's *Fharlanghn* !


----------



## silentspace (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok, so I'm dyslexic     How the heck you pronounce that anyways?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 27, 2003)

Manzanita, Hurricain and Kajamba Lion - I get the feeling none of you need any help, but if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask   

If you read the first part of the IC thread, you'll see that your mysterious benefactor has given you light warhorses, or riding dogs for small characters.  Please include them in your write-ups.

We'll probably have you just ride up to the caravan as it passes your village, or something like that.

The current players have gotten some experience already (although I haven't given it out yet), but hardly any loot.  I think we'll just start you new guys off at 0 xp and starting packages.  A few hundred xp isn't going to make a difference soon anyway


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 27, 2003)

Sounds good.  I'll have a character up tonight.  I think I'm going to start out as a Druid, looking to multi-class with Diviner eventually.  

*Edit*: If Hurricain or Manzanita have clear character concepts already, I'll gladly work around them.  I'm kind of looking at a seer of sorts, loosely based off of the Romantic poets (Wm. Blake in particular).  Just so you know where I'm coming from... 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 27, 2003)

Tiger Tiger, burning bright, in the forests of the night.... but how do you make that into a DnD concept?

Silentspace, what does that mean 'starting package.' does that mean we have to take the weapons, armor and equipment as suggested under the classes in the PHB?  We could then sub by spending or saving gps from that?

I'm feeling rather uninspired towards the wizards.  But it looks like the other two are heading towards Rangers & Druids, so I'll whip up a wizard.  Can I take an elven subrace?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2003)

"Did he who made the Lamb make thee?"   I haven't quite figured it out yet, but I've been dying to give it a shot with Blake or one of the Am. Transcendentalists (probably Thoreau).

Best,
tKL


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes on the starting package, and yes feel free to substitute equipment.  You get max. gold, for what that's worth    

About being an arcanist - an arcanist would be the traditional choice, but don't feel you have to play one!  Play what you want to play   There's no reason we can't have 2 of any class either.

Any subrace or other race is fine, but please run it by me first.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm looking forward to the poetry!


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 28, 2003)

Just wondering is the 3.5 ranger totally out?  I just like them better than 3.0. If so no problem.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Hurricain - 3.5 ranger is cool.  Actually, feel free to suggest any classes, feats, spells etc that are not in 3.0 or splat books too, we'll take those on a case by case basis.  So far Argent Silvermage had a third party feat, and we modified Power Attack a little (it's in the OOC thread).  I'm very open to tweaking or adding.  That's why I went with 3.0, because there's so much stuff out there that could be fun


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been constructing a grey elf wizard.  Do you use Grey elf stats from the DMG?  I'll name her Manzanita.  She'll be the third Manzanita I've created.  I hope it doens't curse this campaign, as the other two Manzanitas' DMs dissapeared in fairly short order.  

I read the first post in the IC thread.  Do I need to read much more than that?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2003)

I'll have my druid up later this afternoon.  I'm thinking of a halfling of some sort.  We'll see.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Manzanita - What's a grey elf again?  Is it +2 Int -2 Con?  I'm sure it will be fine.  About the name, third time's the charm, right?     Reading more in the IC and OOC threads is always good, but not necessary.  I'll always give some sort of re-introduction to NPCs or groups that have been introduced before.

Looking forward to seeing your characters!


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 28, 2003)

ok , another question.  How about the Manyshot , improved precise shot feat?  I'm thinking about making a Archer themed pc.  

does anyone plan on going to any prestige classes?

Later.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Curses!  Tricked again by those sneaky players!

Wow, I hadn't thought about that!  

Giving one of the 3.0 archer PrCs the Manyshot feat might be putting them over the top.  I'll have to think about that.  If I allow it, your friends might start to hate you    Robin Hood will start to look like a pansy (not that he doesn't already, with those green tights!)


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2003)

Hello new people. 

I don't know anything (i.e., I don't have any sourcebooks except the PHB), and I've never played a bard before, so I'm probably not going to multi-class or take any PrC's.

I'm liking the Blake character. The Romantics are my favorite writers.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2003)

*Wemmic Foxburr*

*Wemmic Foxburr*
Male Hafling Drd 1 of Obad Hai; Size S; HD 1d8+2; hp 10; Init +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Init.); Spd 15 ft.; AC 20 (+3 Hide, +2 shield, +4 Dex, +1 size; 17 touch, 16 flat-footed); BAB +0; Atk +0 melee (sickle, 1d6/x2; cudgel, 1d6/x2), +6 ranged (sling, 1d4-1/x2/10 ft.); SA None; SQ See below; AL N; SV Fort +5 (+2 Con, +1 racial), Ref +5 (+4 Dex, +1 racial), Will +6 (+3 Wis, +1 racial); Str 8 (-1), Dex 18 (+4), Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 10 (+0). Height  3 ft. 0 in., Weight 32 lb., Age 44 years.

*Skills, Languages, and Feats* (16 ranks, 2 languages, 1 feat): Animal Empathy +4 (4 ranks, 0 Cha), Concentration +6 (4 ranks, +2 Con), Handle Animal +2 (2 ranks, 0 Cha), Hide +8 (0 ranks, +4 Dex, +4 size), Knowledge/Nature +2 (2 ranks, 0 Int), Listen +5 (0 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 racial), Spot +3 (0 ranks, +3 Wis), Wilderness Lore +7 (4 ranks, +3 Wis); Common, Halfling; Improved Initiative.  [Armor Check Penalty –5]

*Halfling Abilities*: Small size (+1 AC, +1 Attk, +4 Hide), base speed 20 ft., Athletic (+2 Climb, Jump, Move Silently), +1 racial bonus to all saves, +2 morale bonus to saves vs. fear effects, +1 attack bonus with thrown weapons, +2 bonus on Listen checks.
*Druid Abilities*: Divine spells, nature sense, animal companion (2 1 HD).

*Spells per Day*: 3/2, *Save DC* 10+3+level, *Bonus Spells* 0/1/1/1
*Spells Prepared*: Detect poison, guidance, know direction; pass without trace, obscuring mist.

*Equipment*: Hide armor, large wooden shield, sickle, cudgel, sling, belt pouch (10 sling bullets, holly, mistletoe), backpack (waterskin, rations/1 day, bedroll, sack, flint & steel, 3 torches), monk’s outfit, heavy cloak.

*Money*: 10 gp.

*Personality and Description*: Wemmic dresses in dark brown robes and wears a heavy cloak, the hood of which he pulls down low to hide his face.  Despite looking somewhat like a 3 ft. tall ghost, Wemmic is cheerful and friendly.  He's mostly afraid that, if he dresses differently, people won't take him or his personal philosophy seriously.  

*Background*: Coming soon.

*Alighieri* and *Milton*
Badger animal companions; CR —; Tiny animal; HD 1d8+2; hp 6 each; Init +3 (Dex); Spd 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.; AC 15; Atk +5/+5/+0 melee (1d2-1/x2 claw; 1d3-1, bite); SA Rage; SQ Scent; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 8, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.  Escape Artist +7, Listen +4, Spot +4; Weapon Finesse.

_Rage_ (Ex): If it takes damage in combat, the badger flies into a rage until it's opponent is dead.  While raging, it has: HD 1d8+4, hp 8, AC 13, Atk +5/+5/+0 melee (1d2+1/x2 claw, 1d3+1, bite); SV Fort +6; Str 12, Con 19.  This rage cannot be ended voluntarily.

*Jaggers*
Medium-Size Animal; CR1; HD 2d8+4; hp 13; Init +2; Spd 40ft; AC 16 (touch 12, flat-footed 14); Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, bite); SA Trip; Face/Reach: 5x5/5; SQ Scent; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.  Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +5, Wilderness Lore +1 (+4 when tracking) *Possessions*: military saddle, saddle bags, rations x7, waterskin x7


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm just really getting into the Romantics, but I love the visionary/mystical aspect of Blake's work.  To be honest, I'm more of a Victorian guy.  Love my Tennyson and Browning.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

Grey Elf is High Elf with +2 Int, -2 Str on top, so -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Thels.  Sure, grey elf is fine.  Thels, what do you think of Manyshot feat?


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

I find it inferior to rapid shot. You don't get extra shots with it, just shoot everything at the same time.

Modifiers for 2, 3, 4 attacks:

Normal: 0/-5, 0/-5/-10, 0/-5/-10/-15
Rapid: -2/-2/-7, -2/-2/-7/-12, -2/-2/-7/-12/-17
Many: -4/-4, -6/-6/-6, -8/-8/-8/-8

So yeah, later on the last arrow is slightly better aimed than normal or with rapid, but you also don't get critical/sneak damage on more than one arrow either.

The only usefull thing of manyshot is that it's a standard action, so it works during the surprise round, when you still need to draw your bow, when you need to move around, when you receive extra attacks, etc...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Great analysis, thanks Thels!

OK so back to 3.5 ranger and those 3.5 feats - fine if you want to take them.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Kajamba Lion - So far so good.  Can't wait to see your description     I posted riding dog stats somewhere in the OOC thread if you want to just cut and paste.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 29, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Curses!  Tricked again by those sneaky players!
> 
> Wow, I hadn't thought about that!
> 
> Giving one of the 3.0 archer PrCs the Manyshot feat might be putting them over the top.  I'll have to think about that.  If I allow it, your friends might start to hate you    Robin Hood will start to look like a pansy (not that he doesn't already, with those green tights!)





Well , I was looking at order of the bow.  i have played an Arcane Archer before, which was really cool.  But anyway , just let me know.  If not ,don't worry about it , I can think of something else to play.

Oh ya , Robin hood ain't got nothin on me!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Heh.  In case you didn't get it, yes, Manyshot and Improved Precise Shot are fine.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 29, 2003)

My PC is coming along.  I just thought I'd put this out to you, Silentspace, before I finalized her.  Is there anything you'd like to say by way of origin or spells or anything?  Feel free to email me if you have anything you'd rather keep private.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 29, 2003)

*Manzanita*

_OK, well I'll go ahead & post this as a preliminary, anyway_


```
[B]Name:[/B] Manzanita Sparrow
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard (Universalist - no speciality)
[B]Race:[/B] Grey elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0        [B]HP:[/B] 5 (1d4+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +1 (4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
dagger                      +0     1d4+0     19-20x2
quarter staff               +0     1d6+0     20x2
sling                       +3     1d4+0     20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Orc, Draconian, goblin, gnoll

[B]Abilities:[/B] Summon Familiar, scribe scroll

[B]Feats:[/B] Spell focus - enchantment

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Alchemy                       4    +4          +8
Concentration                 4    +1          +5
Scry                          4    +4          +8
Spellcraft                    4    +4          +8
Knowledge, Arcana             4    +4          +8
Profession, lawyer            4    +0          +4
Spot                          0    +2          +2
Listen                        0    +2          +2
Search                        0    +6          +6

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                     2gp   2lb
Waterskin                    1   4lb
bedroll                      .1   5lb
sack                         .1   .5
flint & tinder               1     0
2 torches                    .02  2
Spellbook                    0     3   
Spell component pouch        5     3
20 bullets
Light horse & gear
7 days trail rations


[B]Total Weight:[/B]29.5lb (excluding what horse carries [B]Money:[/B] 8gp 6sp 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33   66   100   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 150
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 110lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] golden
```

*Spells known.*  All cantrips, 1st level:  charm person, sleep, change self, expeditious retreat, spider climb, shield, animate rope.

*Appearance:* Manzanita is an attractive elf, although the lines on her face would indicate that she doesn’t smile much.  She was named after the Manzanita tree because of her golden complextion and blond hair.  She wears a simple cloak and tunic of light grey.

*Background:* Manzanita feels that she has suffered much.  Her early life was peaceful enough, and she embraced the academic rigor of wizardry and law.  Her exceptional intelligence allowed her to train in both.  But when the wars started, the lands of the grey elves were not spared.  She saw many of her people slain, and barely excaped with her own life when her town was assaulted.  Now embracing only magic, as a weapon of vengeance and justice, she gladly accepted the strange note and rode off the meet the caravan.

*familiar* "adder" tiny green tree viper


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 29, 2003)

Interesting . . . looks good to me!


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 29, 2003)

Name: Devan Torington
Gender:Male    Class:Fighter      Level:1
Alignment:Nuetral
Str 14   pts 6 <-- if used optional pointbuy system
Dex 18 ..pts 16
Con 10.pts 2
Int 8..pts 0
Wis 14.pts 6
Cha 10.pts 2

Hit Points 10
AC 17, Touch 14, Flat 13
Init +4 
BAB +1, Grap +3
Speed 30 (base 30, load 0/33, armor category)
Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2

+3 Melee ( +1 Base , +2 Str), Shortsword, 1d6+2, 20/x2 
+5 31 feet or more. +6 30 feet or less. (+4 Dex,+1 Weapon focus,+1 Point blank)
Damage: 1d6+1( if within 30 feet point blank)  20 x3


Sizecategory, 5'5" tall, 125 wt, 22 yrs old
Color type hair:  Blonde, color type eyes:Blue tone type: tan

Speaks: Common

+0 Knowledge Religon(2)
+2 Listen (0) 
+2 Spot (0) 
+5 Tumble (2)


Feats
-Point Blank Shot ( +1 to hit and damage within 30 feet)
-Weapon Focus: Longbow  ( +1 to hit)
-Precise Shot ( shot into combat without suffering -4)

Human Traits
-Nothing special. ( bonus feat and +4 skill points)

Classname Abilities
Bonus feat

Gear:
Longbow: 75 gp
Shortsword:10 gp
Studded Leather +3 AC 25 gp
80 Arrows 4 gp
backPack
rations
Travel clothes

Background:
Devan was orphaned when he was a child and never knew his parents.  He was raised by a farmer named Cecil torington.  Devan worked on the farm for all his life , one day he came home and Cecil was getting sick.  he eventually died and left the whole farm ( which wasn't much) to Devan.  Devan struggled to keep the farm running and it seemed like everything was falling through until one day an small adventuring band stopped by for a place to rest.  While they were there, they decided to practice there archery skills.  One man impeticular( Ren who was Order of the bow.) was extremly good.  Well , they invited Devan to participate.  Devan first shot was near perfect, beginners luck they said.  The next shot WAS perfect, Devan soon realized that he had a natural talent.  Ren took Devan under his wing and taught him many skills and the importance of the bow .  The adventures would come back ever so often when they needed a place to stay and ren would teach Devan something new each time.  Their relationship turned into a good friendship , over a year.  The adventuring party showed up one day and Ren was mortally wounded , before he died he gave Devan a book.  Ren told Devan to read this book when he is ready , but not until he is one with the bow.  The next day a note came and Devan left out for the road. Ready for anything.

Personality
Devan is quiet and yet calm in the most drastic situations.  He values the bow above all else in life and strives to further his understanding with the bow.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Manzanita and Hurricain, your characters look great!

Hurricain, I like the idea of learning a prestige class from a book (ala Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon), but let's say you don't have this book yet.  You have some hints on where one is though, and we can integrate it into your travels.

It sounds like both of your backgrounds could be integrated into some of the plots and other storylines going on.  Let me think on it a bit and get back to you.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 29, 2003)

Double post.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey , good idea.  I'll get on that , if you have any neat suggestions let me know.

Also , do you want me to put my pc in rogues gallery?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Sure, go ahead and post in the Rogues Gallery


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

post deleted


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 29, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Kajamba Lion - So far so good.  Can't wait to see your description     I posted riding dog stats somewhere in the OOC thread if you want to just cut and paste.



 Good deal.  I'll try and get the rest done in a little while.  I have company coming over tonight, so it could be a little bit rough.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Wait, you mean that gaming doesn't come first and foremost in your life?!? ::shock::


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm still chewing on spells, familiar and specialization(if any).  I'm on the road myself, but will try to get it finalized ASAP


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 30, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Wait, you mean that gaming doesn't come first and foremost in your life?!? ::shock::




  I put the riding dog stats in and I'll be working on my background and finishing my personality tonight.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 31, 2003)

Just a note to say I've finished updating my PC.  I think I'm ready to rumble.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 3, 2003)

OK, what next?  Can we post in the IC thread?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Not yet, but very soon.  The party just survived a major ambush in the middle of the night.  Once daylight comes, and the caravan starts up, the new players can ride in to join.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

OK, ready for your posts in the IC thread


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 3, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> The party just survived a major ambush in the middle of the night.  Once daylight comes, and the caravan starts up, the new players can ride in to join.



Heh, we'd likely skewer you if you rode in on us _this_ night.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 5, 2003)

I want to apologize for doing this, but I just received what you might term a professional wake-up call, and I won't be available on-line as much as I had hoped.  Not enough to join a new game at any rate.  I'm sorry and I hope this doesn't inconvenience folks too much.  Enjoy the game.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry to see you go.  Best of luck.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

Hope all is well. I was looking forward to gaming with you, but perhaps some time in the future.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks.    Things are okay; I just need to take care of my RL responsibilities.  I've been shirking them a little bit.    It does look like a great game and I was looking forward to it, too.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## silentspace (Nov 12, 2003)

Re-opening recruitment again.  Looking for one player to join seven others.  This is a fast-moving game, with most players posting 1/day.  If you want in at the beginning of what I hope will be a long running game, here's your chance!


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 13, 2003)

silentspace, if you're still looking, I'm in. Just tell me what you need, when you need it, and where to put it!


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 13, 2003)

stupid double post...


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

Yep, you’re in.    Glad to have you onboard, Dimwhit! The first post on this thread has a listing of players/characters, as well as links to the IC, OOC and Rogues Gallery threads.  Any class/race you’d like is cool.  It's a pretty well-rounded party, so anything you want to add is gravy.  Feel free to post in the Rogue’s Gallery when you’re ready.  The characters are on day 4 of a 5 day caravan journey to meet their mysterious patron.  When you’re ready, we’ll just have you ride up and join them.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 13, 2003)

Great! Looking forward to joining in. A question: does anyone have a nice version of the 3.0 srd posted anywhere? I think I know where to find the version Wizards posted, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of a better version that is already up. Thanks.

Any requests for a class? I'm leaning toward a Male Human Druid, but I haven't decided for sure.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry, don't know about the 3.0 SRD.  If it helps, Kajamba Lion created a druid for the game.  He had to drop out before he started though.  Maybe you can use that as a starting point?  Anyway, if it's any help, Kajamba posted it in this thread.

Maybe you can post a question in one of the other forums for the SRD.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 14, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Sorry, don't know about the 3.0 SRD. If it helps, Kajamba Lion created a druid for the game. He had to drop out before he started though. Maybe you can use that as a starting point? Anyway, if it's any help, Kajamba posted it in this thread.
> 
> Maybe you can post a question in one of the other forums for the SRD.



OK, I have my character narrowed down to two choices. I'm having spotty network performance at work, but I should be able to get the character up by tonight. Another question: any objection to Kalamar races? I'm possibly looking at a half-Hobgoblin from that setting. Or maybe one of their subraces of Dwarf, Elf, or Gnome. (If not, no sweat.)


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

Sheesh, another half-race!  Those frisky humans will mate with anything!   

I don't have the Kalamar books and am not familiar with those races, but I'm not against it.  Could you post a summary of what you're thinking about?


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 14, 2003)

No problem. I'll do it when I get home so I can get you a few numbers as well. Thanks. (I promise, I'm really not a high-maintenance player!)


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I promise, I'm really not a high-maintenance player!




LOL!  I wasn't thinking that.  But now that you mention it, I'm getting a little worried!


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 15, 2003)

OK, I've decided to stick with my Druid. I'll get it posted in the next few hours (depending on how long it takes me to do with the kids hanging on me). Thanks!


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Re-recruiting 2 more!  See first post for details


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 2, 2003)

If you think you have room for a newbie who has been lurking for awhile, I'd be interested in a spot. Either a pre-gen char or a new one would be fine with me.

V


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Great to have you Verbatim!  Whether you want to make a new character or use an existing one is up to you.  Take a look in the Rogues Gallery to see if you like any of the existing ones.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd like to join (I think there's still a space...?). I'd definitely be in it for the long haul, as I've been itching to play some D&D (rather than DMing it) for aaaages and given the chance I'll leap on it and savage it ferociously.    I'm tempted by a ranger, although I don't like the 3.0 ruleset for them. How would you feel about me using the 3.5 rules? If not I might go with a rogue instead, or maybe a sorceror/ rogue.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd like to join... it looks like there is space for one more... let me just look over the posts and see what sort of PC is needed.
-Mark


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Chaos Apostate and mpickett81, welcome aboard!  The two of you, plus Verbatim, will bring us up to nine players (one more than I had planned but what the heck).  The 3.5 ranger is fine.  We also have a player request for a lawful neutral rogue, if anyone's interested.  I'll close recruitment now.

If you have any questions, ask away!


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 2, 2003)

Alright then! I can almost certainly have a character posted up for approval by this time tomorrow, with full background etc.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Great!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 3, 2003)

Cool.  I didn't notice until i responded that you already had filled out your 8 players.  i hope 9 isn't too much for you (just let me know if it is and i'll understand) 
The party is without a rogue at this point?  If that's the case, I'll make one.  Not sure about other stuff, but it shouldn't take me long to make a 1st level pc.
-Mark


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

No worries.  A rogue would be great, but don't feel obligated to do it if that's not what you really want.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 3, 2003)

I've decided to go with a psychic warrior instead... probably human.  I just got the Psionics book and I'm dying to make one.  Should I start working my PC on the Rogue's Gallery thread?


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for the slot. I will work on a char today while at work. I have no prob doing the LN rogue, as I had a few rogue thoughts kicking around last night that I should have written down..*L*

V


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 3, 2003)

Submitted for approval:


```
[b]Alyssa Moonshadow[/b]
Class: Ranger
Level: 1                        EXP:0
Race: Elf
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Ehlonna 
Size: Medium Size
Age: 124
Gender: Female
Height: 4’10”
Weight: 90lb

ABILITIES

Str 14		+2
Dex 18		+4
Con 10		+0
Int 12		+1
Wis 12		+1
Cha 12		+1

SAVING THROWS

Fort +2		(Base +2)
Ref +6		(Base +2, Dex +4)
Will +1	             (Base +0, Wis +1)

HP: 8
AC: 16		= 10 + Armour 2 + Dex 4
Initiative: +4	= Dex 4
Speed: 30ft

BAB: +1

Melee Attack Bonus: +3   	= BAB 1 + Str 2
Ranged Attack Bonus: +5	= BAB 1 + Dex 4

Longbow + 6, 1d8 piercing, x3, range inc 100ft
Longsword + 3, 1d8 + 2 slashing, 19-20

SKILLS 

Hide +8			= 4 Ranks + 4 Dex
Move Silently +8		= 4 Ranks + 4 Dex
Spot + 7			= 4 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Elf
Survival + 5		= 4 Ranks + 1 Wis
Listen + 7		= 4 Ranks + 1 Wis + 2 Elf
Jump + 4			= 2 Ranks + 2 Str
Knowledge (Geography) + 2	= 2 Ranks 
Knowledge (Nature) + 1	= 1 Rank 
Swim + 3			= 1 Rank + 2 Str
Ride + 5			= 1 Rank + 4 Dex
Handle Animal + 2		= 1 Rank + 1 Cha


FEATS/ SPECIAL ABILITIES

Weapon Focus (Longbow)
Track 
Wild Empathy (+2) 
Favoured Enemy – Outsiders (Evil) + 2
Low-Light Vision
Immunity to Sleep Effects
+2 On saving throws vs Enchantments. 


Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic



GEAR: 25 gp, 9sp 

 Light Warhorse (Aelestrius)
 Saddle
 Longbow (3lb)
 Quiver (1lb)
 40 arrows
 Longsword (4lb) 
 Backpack (2lb)
 Leather Armour (10lb)
 4 days trail rations (4lb)
 1 fine bottle of wine (1 ½ lb)
 Flint and Steel 
 50ft Hemp Rope (10lb)
 Whetstone (1lb)
 Waterskin (4lb)
 Bedroll (5lb)
 5 Tindertwigs
```


Physical Description: Alyssa has very fine, delicate features, beautiful by human (though perhaps not quite by Elven) standards. She has straight, shoulder length light blonde hair and bright, vibrant green eyes. She dresses in simple, non-descript traveller’s clothes underneath her leather armour and a grey travellers cloak and hood which is usually drawn up. 

Personality: Alyssa is a very gentle, easy-going person. She is generally very calm, and always prefers to stand back and review the facts before diving into a situation. When her passions are roused, however, she becomes utterly determined and almost impossible to divert from her course. 
	She believes that freedom is the right of all creatures, and she does not understand those who feel the need to impose their will, or indeed their moral standards, on to others. She holds herself to high standards, but does not necessarily expect the same from others. Above all, she believes that everybody is just trying to find happiness in their own way and that it is not her place to interfere with that unless they begin to inflict their ways on others. She herself is driven always by an insatiable wanderlust and curiosity, a feeling that all the answers to the trials and tribulations of life lie just beyond the horizon. As to the trials and tribulations, for her they normally take the form of a certain melancholia, a mood of destructive introspection, that occasionally seems to consume her – although generally it is fairly short lived. 

Background: Alyssa is generally a very open and forthcoming person, but she refuses to speak of her background to anybody. It occasionally seems to trouble her, but whatever demons she has from her past seem as if they will remain entirely within her own mind. Possibly this is a product of her natural self-reliance, or possibly there is something darker than that, something horrible within her past that she cannot bring herself to speak of. That would certainly explain her occasional bouts of depression, not to mention her seeming lack of any roots or family. 




Well, there we go. The only problem I foresee is that the party already has an archery specialist, but hopefully that won't matter too much since my char. doubles up as a very effective scout.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> The only problem I foresee is that the party already has an archery specialist, but hopefully that won't matter too much since my char. doubles up as a very effective scout.



Play what you wanna play, it's all good.  The character looks good too, though obviously I don't have the last say. I am curious, though--are you going to email or PM silentspace with a background? I guess that's none of my business, but let me warn you--it might be dangerous leaving it unsaid. silentspace has a way of making things up for you.  Welcome to the campaign!


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

You guys can go ahead and post in the Rogues Gallery.  Chaos Apostate, your char looks good.  You start off with a free light warhorse (see the first post in the IC thread).

I have a question for you and Hurricain though – how come you’re specializing in the longbow as opposed to the composite longbow?  Only composite bows can be made into mighty (str bonus) bows.  Plus, you can’t use the longbow while mounted.  Historically, composite bows were kick-ass.

Yep, I want some sort of background, if you have some ideas. I want to tie you guys into the world.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 3, 2003)

silentspace... I was under the impression that longbows and composite longbows were considered to be the same proficiency.  Thus, weapon focus in longbow gave you a +1 attack in either weapon.  Perhaps that wasn't the case under 3.0, I can't really remember.
I should have a PC up by tomorrow.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmmm... I thought that Composite Longbows fell under the same category as normal longbows. IE, Weapon Focus (Longbow) Gives you +1 to hit when using either a longbow or a composite longbow. After all, they are essentially the same weapon (though I realise that the construction of a composite longbow is different, and it is easier to make a powerful shot). The only reason my character has a longbow rather than a composite longbow is because that's all she could afford. If, in fact, you rule that wepaon focus (longbow) does not apply to the composite longbow then I will switch the feat to Improved Initative and then take wepaon focus (composite longbow) at some later date. 

 As for the history, I have lots of ideas. Most of them are pretty dark, so they're definitely gonna need your approval. I'd rather the other players didn't know the whole story, so if you don't mind I'll email you some details (or preliminary questions) once I've got my ideas sorted out.

 EDIT: Hmmm, me and you have a habit of posting together don't we mpickett?


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

OK, that makes sense.  I thought I might be missing something.  We'll say longbows and composite longbows are interchangeable then.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, I just realized that you guys are new to the boards as well, so double welcome. (If you're just new with these usernames, welcome anyway. )


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 3, 2003)

Well, thankyou for the warm welcome.   

 Silentspace, I just sent you a short email so check your inbox, okay?


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

Chaos Apostate, go ahead and post in the Rogues Gallery and IC thread.  Alyssa just rode in.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 3, 2003)

Alright then, thanks silentspace.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 3, 2003)

Silentspace... Could you give me a brief idea on how common psionics are in your world and how the general populace views such powers?  I want my psywarrior to be an outcast from a society of psions that lived isolated in the Diamond Mountains.  I want to make sure that fits.  
By the way, should I start posting this kind of stuff to the OOC thread now?

 ChaosApostate... whoa, we posted almost the same thing at almost the same time.  Are you sure you're not my twin from an alternate dimension?


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

mpickett81 - Your background sounds good.

Psionics are less common than magic.  Most people, over 90%, live in small agricultural communities, and are regular folk.  The 'general populace' is somewhat mystified by magic of all kinds.  Psionics are the same, so in a sense they are another type of magic.  In larger communities there are higher concentrations of folk with psionic powers, but they are still rare, compared to the other classes.  Much like wizards, most psions tend to withdraw from the world, psychic warriors less so.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

And yes, feel free to post in the other threads now.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 4, 2003)

*Sorry for tardiness...*

Sorry for taking so long to get char ready, but am fighting a cold at home, and having to move offices here at work. If the offer is still good, I'll look back through the pcs that are available to assume and may take on one of them.

Any suggestions as to which one would be the most useful to the party?

V


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

The only NPC that's not represented is the rogue, Dunathar, if you're interested in playing him.  Feel free to fine-tune him if you'd like.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 4, 2003)

Dunathar was a rogue?!?  That explains a lot . . . 

What happened to the other characters that were dropped?

Edit:  (Yes, I'm a little slow today, and no, I don't mean to insult anyone by forgetting them. So if I did--sorry!)


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 4, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> The only NPC that's not represented is the rogue, Dunathar, if you're interested in playing him.  Feel free to fine-tune him if you'd like.





When you say fine-tune him, do you mean rearrange skills/stats, or just take his personality and start making it what I want?

Sorry for seeming slow, but want to make sure I don't misunderstand you.

V


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

FYI: For featrelated stuff, Longbows and Composite Longbows were considered different weapons under the 3.0 rules and identical weapons under the 3.5 rules. All feats related to bows also apply to the composite variants (just like bastard sword feats also affect katana feats).

Another change in 3.0 to 3.5 is that under 3.5 there is a formulae for composite bows and their costs, while under 3.0 there were only a few given bows (up to +2 for short and up to +4 for long), so under the new rules, you are no longer limited.

The downside of course is that your bow's magic bonuses no longer stack with your arrow's magic bonuses but overlap.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Dunathar was a rogue?!?  That explains a lot . . .
> 
> What happened to the other characters that were dropped?
> 
> Edit:  (Yes, I'm a little slow today, and no, I don't mean to insult anyone by forgetting them. So if I did--sorry!)




Yep, he didn't do a whole lot of roguish things, but he was very lucky in combat!  Didn't get many sneak attacks though.  Everyone's still here.  They're going to split off at Carodan.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> When you say fine-tune him, do you mean rearrange skills/stats, or just take his personality and start making it what I want?
> 
> Sorry for seeming slow, but want to make sure I don't misunderstand you.
> 
> V




I think I was the one who was unclear.  OK, so if you want to use one of the pre-made characters because you don't have the time/desire to make your own, you're welcome to take any of the three.  I only suggested the rogue because we don't have one, and we already have a wizard and a few combat types.

I wasn't thinking too clearly when I wrote that post.  I guess when you get down to it, if you're going to rearrange the skills and stats, you might as well make a new character!  Either way is fine by me.  You can keep him as is or make a few tweaks.  If you're going to make major changes, might as well make a new character.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> FYI: For featrelated stuff, Longbows and Composite Longbows were considered different weapons under the 3.0 rules and identical weapons under the 3.5 rules. All feats related to bows also apply to the composite variants (just like bastard sword feats also affect katana feats).
> 
> Another change in 3.0 to 3.5 is that under 3.5 there is a formulae for composite bows and their costs, while under 3.0 there were only a few given bows (up to +2 for short and up to +4 for long), so under the new rules, you are no longer limited.
> 
> The downside of course is that your bow's magic bonuses no longer stack with your arrow's magic bonuses but overlap.




Thanks Thels.  IRL I find the bows significantly different but whatever.  Let's do this:

- Longbows and Composite Longbows are the same for feats.  
- Mighty bows can go higher than listed, but they are rarely made.
- Magic bonuses still stack.

Also:
- You can use a Mighty bow of equal or lower strength than your own with no penalty.  You cannot use a Mighty bow of higher strength than your own.


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

Normally, too heavy bows incur a -2 to hit penalty, but not being able to use them sounds good as well.

Just to get things complete, can people with Str less than 10 use composite bows at all or are they restricted to regular bows (effectively making regular composite bows into +0 Str bows).

Not that Zanock will likely find a bow he couldn't pull though.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

I never liked the -2 ruling.  I always thought it should be like in the Odyssey:  you're too puny to even pull the damn thing!    

Good point about the 0 str bows though, I hadn't thought of that.  I like it though.  The reason people made composite bows in the first place was to make a stronger bow, so yes, we'll say you need a minimum strength of 10 to use a composite bow.  I don't think that should bother anyone, right?


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

I guess it does make it a little wierd though...


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 5, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I think I was the one who was unclear.  OK, so if you want to use one of the pre-made characters because you don't have the time/desire to make your own, you're welcome to take any of the three.  I only suggested the rogue because we don't have one, and we already have a wizard and a few combat types.
> 
> I wasn't thinking too clearly when I wrote that post.  I guess when you get down to it, if you're going to rearrange the skills and stats, you might as well make a new character!  Either way is fine by me.  You can keep him as is or make a few tweaks.  If you're going to make major changes, might as well make a new character.




Ok...I understand that...I will try to finish all of the backposts, and just take him over as he is, and any changes I want to work into his char, I can do from this standpoint.

Thanks for clearing all that up for me..

V


----------



## silentspace (Dec 5, 2003)

Cool.  You can go ahead and post anytime then.


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------

